# Interested in breeding and showing...what to look for?



## Ederan (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I kind of knew that there were shows and competitions for bettas, but it all seemed to extreme for me at the time (I was and probably still am new to the hobby). Below is a picture of a Crown Tail I bought from a local pet store, but I was simply amazed at him. Unfortunately due to my amateur experience, he died because he was in a community tank and I went too long between feedings, resulting in him being gobbled up  Any way, I managed to snap a good picture of him flaring, I just want to know what you guys think??


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

hes alright. hes a Cambodian crown-tail


----------



## Ederan (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting. I knew he was a crown tail, but how did you determine that he was Cambodian? With that being said, is there a resource you can refer me to, so I can do my own reading/studying?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Ederan said:


> Interesting. I knew he was a crown tail, but how did you determine that he was Cambodian? With that being said, is there a resource you can refer me to, so I can do my own reading/studying?


well hes has clear body thats clearly tells me thats hes a Cambodian. as far as a link for you to study im not sure about that. my betta knowledge came from long term betta raising


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Combodian bettas have flesh coloured bodies but with coloured fins.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Combodian bettas have flesh coloured bodies but with coloured fins.


 exactly


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

in the breeding betta's section there are alot of different links and what not on everything you need to know about what.how.etc to breed


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My "combodian" has blue spotches on his body. Still Cambodian?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> My "combodian" has blue spotches on his body. Still Cambodian?


as long as his body is still clear


----------

